# Kadin, 7-8 year old Collie X Shepherd needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kadin is a Collie x Shepherd. He is around 6 yrs old. He came into rescue as a road traffic accident and had lacerations to his back leg and a dislocation but no breaks. He has made a very good recovery and is back to full vitality. Kadin has the most glorious colouring in his ..what will be.. luxurious coat. Kadin is a little down on his luck at the moment so one is left to guess how magnificent he will present once homed and lovingly, cared for.

He is good with dogs but is keen to interact. Quite heavy on the lead with his current enthusiasm so may need a halti or figure of eight to calm his outing. He adores people and his appeal is evident to anyone meeting him. Kadin is housetrained but may need revision after his ordeal. He loves the car and keen to view the scene passing by. Currently in kennels on Chessington and copes quite well.

Please complete our questionnaire via our website Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue London Hampshire Surrey Berkshire Kent Hertfordshire Rescue Remedies..click for the Forum on homepage Please visit his forum thread under dogs needing homes under our care - updated daily.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kadin is still looking for his forever home. If anyone wants to follow his thread on his forum the link is: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Kadin Collie x Shep Chessington Kennels

Some more photos ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Aww that's such a shame he hasn't found somewhere, he looks a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kadin's thread has been updated with more details on our forum at: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Kadin Collie x Shep Fostered Wokingham

Here are some new photos ...


----------



## jenty34 (Dec 6, 2008)

he is such a lovely looking dog


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww I'd love to have him  just not the right time  can't anyone offer this lovely lad a home?? You know you want too, go on!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kadin's thread has been updated with more details on our forum at: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Kadin Collie x Shep Fostered Wokingham

Here is another new photo ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Just bumping the thread so people get to see him!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

He is a lovely fella, i hope he finds a home soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Kadin's thread has been updated with more details on our forum at: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Kadin Collie x Shep Fostered Wokingham
> 
> Here is another new photo ...


~Bump bump bump~ I'm in love with this dog!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I can tell! All dogs are great, but there are certain ones you connect with - he does that for me too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> I can tell! All dogs are great, but there are certain ones you connect with - he does that for me too!


Lol aww, he is soo cute, and those big brown eyes are just adorable. :blush:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dem damn eyes is magical! I just love collie eyes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Is 'my' (lol) gorgeous boy still looking?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep sure is ... you can count Kadin's rounding sheep while you try to sleep tonight!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

:001_wub: *bump bump* :001_wub:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kadin says sleep tight! :


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Kadin says sleep tight! :


lol  give him a cuddle from me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

*bump bump bump* I think we need more pictures! Although, I'll just fall more in love with him then.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

You really have it bad!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol I know! I'm starting to wonder how far away he is from Hull :idea:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Kadin has been presenting much younger that a 7-8 year old and it has been confirmed that he is likely to be more like 6 years old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Hi there
> 
> Kadin has been presenting much younger that a 7-8 year old and it has been confirmed that he is likely to be more like 6 years old.


Aww bless him!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Kadin has found his forever home!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Delighted to report that Kadin has found his forever home!


Yay!!!! awwww that's brilliant news!! So pleased!!   xx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, bumping thread again in the hope that this lovely dog finds a forever home


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Nina said:


> Yep, bumping thread again in the hope that this lovely dog finds a forever home


He has!   :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

> Yay!!!! awwww that's brilliant news!! So pleased!! xx


Just knew you would be  The temptation must have been eating away at you too! LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Just knew you would be  The temptation must have been eating away at you too! LOL!


Lol  It was! I would have loooved to have had him.. but I'm really pleased he's found his forever home - he deserves it after what he went through!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Please lock this thread. Tks


----------

